# Help Finding a GPS/Satellite Unit



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey y'all,

Hoping for some help finding a gps unit - I run a solo skiff in central/south Texas, and at the moment I use my iphone to do 2 things while I'm on the water (shown in the attached photos):

Google Earth to locate where I am and target individual sand bars, grassy areas, back lakes, etc
Navionics Boating App to give me an idea of depth of water both to cross bays and navigate through shallower areas
The only other features I'm looking for would be the ability to track my routes, mark/leave notes on specific fishing areas, long battery life, easy to recharge, and can take a beating from waves and being dropped, etc.

As I start to venture out of wifi/cell range my iphone is not really ideal and it runs out of battery too quickly (and I'd rather just not use my iphone on the water). I could use some help finding some kind of GPS device (ideally handheld) that can do the above. 

Please let me know if you have any advice or thoughts!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a Garmin GPSMAP 64s and I have an interface cable for it, but haven't tried that yet. I can set up routes manually, it just depends on how detailed I want to get. The more waypoints you put in, the more detailed the route becomes. When I'm running, I just pull the screen up with the big arrow (compass screen) indicating the direction to run. It should give you distance to the next waypoint. Once you hit that waypoint, it should switch to the next waypoint and so on and so forth. You can also create a route from a previous track you ran. Educate your buddy how to read the GPS and he can relay things to you while you concentrate on running. 

If anyone tells you, they can run tight twisty channels or creeks while watching the screen on their GPS, they probably aren't being honest.

And I wouldn't rely too much on depth readings on charts. Things change too frequently. If you are running the Laguna, as indicated on your map, then run the ICW and make 90 degree deviations from it with caution. Heck, I have idled for miles if I didn't know an area. The good thing about idling to a spot is that you know you can run it on plane with ease the next time.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey @Cory Michner - as Sublime said, things change a lot, really more so with water levels due to wind and pressure levels. I know that exact spot you posted and I actually read water buoy levels nearby to inform me and where I can and cannot run.

Maps are just for reference and are mean sea level. But certain spots, like where you posted, don't have much tidal influence, so current conditions are very important.

I've heard of some people using ipads with Navionics that does charts and also satellite. You may want to give that a try - get a waterproof case for the ipad:






Navionics | Satellite Overlay With SonarChart Shading


Get enhanced situational awareness at a glance with satellite overlay and a new detailed rendering of the seafloor and lake bottom based on SonarChart data.




www.navionics.com





I've used Google Earth to mark spots then export those out, then import them into Garmin's chart tool for PC. I've also done the reverse - mark spots while on water in Garmin, then import into GE to keep things sync'd up. But I am moving to Simrad on my newest skiff and am learning this process again - but most paths and markers are universal data at this point and should easily move between apps and units.

Also, small world - I know your brother and heard stories of you guiding in Alaska if in fact you are the same Cory Michner.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for the responses, @coconutgroves and @Sublime ! Very helpful.

Advice regarding the Navionics and not relying on it heavily is sound and is in line with my experience - I do find it helpful though to get a general lay of the land, and it can highlight waypoints in a different way than google earth and that's more how I use it, not so much as a perfect map of current conditions and definitely not looking at it while I'm running.

@coconutgroves that overlay looks like what I'm after - I'll do some more research to see what the best way is to make it work for me. Ideally if I can get a handheld garmin with a decent screen and overlay satellite images over the top, that'd do the trick - haven't found a need yet for anything more, though that of course might change.

That's hilarious - small world, indeed! Did the guide thing in Alaska, Norway and Tierra del Fuego for 3-4 years, loved the life. Sent you a pm as my curiosity is getting the best of me how you know my brother!

Either way, thanks for the help, I'll hunt down the garmin angle and see where it gets me.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I know garmin has satellite chips but I'm not sure if you can use them with the handheld units. Honestly if you're looking for satellite overlay it's hard to beat simrad for the Laguna Madre. I was in a buddies boat with it last week and I was totally blown away at the clarity. Much better than google earth.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks @AZ_squid just starting my research now and those simrads do look sweet - they make a pretty reasonably priced entry level unit that is pretty tempting.

Hope was to get a handheld and not have to pay for the depthfinder aspect of it (which I don't need) but that may be the best path at the end of the day. Also could be fun to learn to use all the other features!

Y'all gave me some good info to think through, really appreciate it!


----------

